# Another - which camera to buy?



## pzeb (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi all,

I sure could use your advise. I currently own a 300d. I have used it for many years and have loved it, have made numerous shots with it. However, startup is slow, screen is small, and AF is not great (specifically on moving objects). I am ready to upgrade...

I should tell you that I am very much on a budget (and my wife keeps reminding me over and over....). With that in mind, I am doubting between the 600d and a second-hand 7d. The 600d is smaller and lighter, has a swivel screen and is cheaper (still quite a bit cheaper than a second hand 7d). The 7d has better AF and gets raving reviews everywhere....

My target is travel/street, children and occasionally some wildlife (birds). I own the 28-105 (as all round lens), the 75-300 4-5.6 (for the occasional wildlife, but also for portraits) and the 18-55 kit lens. Again, I am on a budget....

Your advice is very much appreciated. Is it worth spending more on a second hand 7d, or should I simply get the 600d (with the limited quality lenses that I own in mind), brand new?

Another option is to wait for the 650d. I need the camera before my holiday in July, and would like to own it a month or two beforehand to get used to it... But with the scarce rumours on the 650d, will it be there in time?

Thanks!


----------



## Random Orbits (Mar 16, 2012)

I vote for the 600d. You can wait a couple months (May/July) if you're concerned that the 650d is imminent. You'd be paying a lot more for the 7D for features that you wouldn't use except the AF, and I don't think that's worth the price difference based on how you are planning to use the camera. The money could be better spent upgrading the lenses.


----------



## AJ (Mar 16, 2012)

I'd go for the 600D. I suggest upgrading lenses too. You probably have the old 18-55 non-IS. Sell it with your old body. I'd try and get a 18-55 IS and 55-250 IS bundle.
http://www.adorama.com/ICAT3IKL1.html
18-135 IS is okay too.
Or if you really want a nice lens then spring for a 15-85 IS.

I used to have the 300D. You'll be amazed by the responsiveness of the new rebels. It'll be a huge upgrade.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 18, 2012)

pzeb said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I sure could use your advise. I currently own a 300d. I have used it for many years and have loved it, have made numerous shots with it. However, startup is slow, screen is small, and AF is not great (specifically on moving objects). I am ready to upgrade...
> 
> ...


 
I'd recommend that you first get some better lenses. right now, the 75-300 and original 18-55 are more limiting than your camera body. I can't find any reviews of the 28-105mm, but it is a low end lens and may also be limiting you.

Better lenses will focus faster and give you a lot of benefits. As mentioned above, I'd spend your money on a refurb Canon 15-85mm lens and sell off the other three. Then, when you can afford a telephoto, get a 55-250IS, it is certainly going to outdo the 75-300.

After that, you would benefit from a upgraded body. My first DSLR was The Original Canon Rebel, and after upgrading my lenses, it made a huge difference.

If you are in the USA, go to the Canon refurb store and register. They will send you notification for the occasional 15% off sales.

Better yet, if you are in the USA, and if you can find a old broken Canon film SLR or a powershot that is dead, you can make use of the Canon customer Loyalty Program to get a fat discount off the refurb prices of bodies only (not lenses). Its about 15-20%. There is a 14 day return policy and a 90 day warranty. The equipment I've bought has been supurb, as good as new and looking like new and all the original accessories are included.

good Luck


----------



## ScottyP (Mar 31, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> pzeb said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,
> ...


I'd second that. Those lenses are in the very entry level of the Canon lineup. A high-end body would not be able to wring much more out of them. You seem happy to stay with crop-frame (as I am), so you can safely buy upgrades in the EF-s lens family and not have to worry about ditching them later for an upgrade to full frame. 
And very interesting info on the busted film camera/customer loyalty discount also. Mt. Spokane.


----------



## Alwyn (Apr 13, 2012)

I have had the 60d and got rid of it within the first month of ownership. AF problems during low light, dead pixels and a shutter which I believe was on it's way to giving major problems. Granted, it could have been a lemon I would say wait for the 600d replacement rather and save some money on the xxd range to spend towards lenses


----------

